# T in the park victim - Full Interior clean



## Rgk Detailing (Dec 6, 2006)

*Hi Folk's,

Quick one from this morning, this Corsa was booked in for a full valet, the car was taken to T in the park over the weekend, and as a result of the wet weather it became caked in mud both inside and out!

Before...




























Inside..



















The exterior was washed, de-tarred, clayed, then given a couple coats of CG Blacklight, and wheels cleaned with AS Smart wheels.

After...



















Beading shot, as it just keeps raining on and off this summer!!










The interior was vaccumed, all plastics cleaned with G101, various brushes, and mf's, carpets and seats thoroughly wet vacced, windows cleaned with AS Glass cleaner, all plastics dressed with AS Finish.

After...














































Richard

www.rgkdetailing.com*


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 28, 2011)

nice work matey


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Much much better dude


----------



## Zetec-al (Feb 28, 2011)

God that was dirty! Nice results


----------



## andy monty (Dec 29, 2007)

pah thats not muddy got the car worse camping 










:doublesho


----------



## ITSonlyREECE (Jun 10, 2012)

nice work :thumb:


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Tidy job mate :thumb:


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Great turnaround:thumb:


----------



## Griffiths Detailing (Mar 29, 2011)

great work! 


Chris


----------



## bigslippy (Sep 19, 2010)

Yep nicely done:thumb:


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Nice work, I've seen a few seriously muddy cars since TITP this weekend.


----------



## Dream Detail (Feb 22, 2012)

i love little jobs like this. they turn around great, customers love the results and it was probably brought back better than when they left for the festival!


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

Cracking work Richard


----------



## darren1229 (Jun 8, 2012)

"Beading shot, as it just keeps raining *on and off *this summer!!"

on and off? when has it been off? 

gr8 job!


----------



## Rgk Detailing (Dec 6, 2006)

Cheers guy's :thumb:



darren1229 said:


> "Beading shot, as it just keeps raining *on and off *this summer!!"
> 
> on and off? when has it been off?
> 
> gr8 job!


lol very true! although the sun did poke its head out for about 15mins before the torrential downpour arrived 



DnB Mad said:


> i love little jobs like this. they turn around great, customers love the results and it was probably brought back better than when they left for the festival!


Absolutely! I love doing jobs like this every now and then, just to see the look on the owners face is worth it alone! 

Richard


----------



## Rgk Detailing (Dec 6, 2006)

AaronGTi said:


> Nice work, I've seen a few seriously muddy cars since TITP this weekend.


Must a be a good few! bring them on! I love a challenge!


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Quite right mate :thumb:


----------



## Soul Hudson (Jul 5, 2011)

The very reason my car goes no where near festivals. 

Cracking work though my man.


----------



## McClane (Dec 9, 2010)

Nice one; I expect the owner was thinking of selling it on cheap otherwise and buying a new one! :lol:


----------



## deni2 (May 4, 2011)

Well done, like new :thumb:.


----------



## MEH4N (Mar 15, 2012)

great turn around


----------



## lisaclio (Sep 6, 2008)

nice work


----------



## Rgk Detailing (Dec 6, 2006)

-PJB- said:


> Nice one; I expect the owner was thinking of selling it on cheap otherwise and buying a new one! :lol:


The owner seriously regrets taking it, it picked up a few scratches also from people brushing against the car in its muddy state


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

So it can also be good for business guys good turn around


----------



## dave-g (Nov 14, 2009)

always nice to see a real before and after shot.

that was filthy, but looks so much better


----------



## Rgk Detailing (Dec 6, 2006)

Thanks guy's


----------

